# Frozen ears! Put all the does together?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 3 does who kidded. One on the 13th one on the 15th and one yesterday. They are all separate but it is so cold can I put them all together so maybe the kids will help keep eachothwr warm? They keep getting frostbite on there ears. I dried the kids ears off Immediately that were born yeaterday but everytime I go out there they are hard and cold and I set haw them with a hair dryer. It's -19 here right now. I'm worried about them.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention... I know people put does and their kids together all the time. But my doe that kidded first likes to reach threw and bite the other kids. I don't think she ever really hurts them because they don't scream but I don't want her to hurt them.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

:think:mmm I wonder if you could wrap the ears. Maybe a little soft rolled qauze and then something like vertwrap. At least the tips that done get alot of blood flow. Not to tight but enough to keep them warm.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Everyone is out of heaters or I would have got one. I have two heat lamps on then and they seem happy. Their ears are a little swollen but not freezing anymore  I tried wrapping my other kids ears and they came of within a couple minutes no matter how I did it lol and if they couldn't get them off the mom would play with them ti they fell off


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've heard of someone taking socks and putting them over the kids heads to hold the ears close to the body for heat. Holes cut in both ends of course...


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

kccjer said:


> I've heard of someone taking socks and putting them over the kids heads to hold the ears close to the body for heat. Holes cut in both ends of course...


I got tickled over you mentioning cutting holes in both ends. I had a mental image of a baby goat running aound with a sock without 2 holes on.

If they were hard an are now swollen id be afaid they might already lose them. Again the sock thing is a great idea.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Socks will help, and apply Vicks vapor rub to the frozen parts...or vaseline if the smell bothers your does.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They are swollen now  this is the second set with frostbite! It makes me mad that it's happening and I'm not helping it. I put and extra heat lamp out there. Last night before bed there ears were fine and when I woke up at 6 they were frozen!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You need to run their ears under COOL water, dry them gently and put socks on with some Vicks rubbed on prior to that. This may help save their ears....


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've had the same problem and the heat lamp wouldn't help. I put baby/toddler socks on them without cutting two holes and then just rubbing them every time I go out there. Luckily even the kids who had really hard ears didn't suffer any permanent damage


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm going out to et Vicks and you mean just putting baby socks over there ears? Vicks run on the inside only?

Why cool water?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Warm water will actually cause more damage, though why I'm not exactly sure. Dry the ears really good and rub the Vicks in until its mostly absorbed, then put the socks on. Mittens work too...

If you do this, it'll be easier out they're brought inside to prevent chilling.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh boy.. So the hair dryer probably didn't do any good. I just got back from the store with petroleum jelly and baby socks. I'll bring them inside one by one and do it. Thank you... How long should I do the cool water?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Just for a little bit, it doesn't have to be freezing but not warm either. When my grandpa got severe frostbite on his hands he washed them in cold water for a while, and they healed with minimal damage. My uncle followed his advice and saved a chickens foot too. 

Hopefully it'll still work if they're swollen, but you won't know until you try.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much.. I'm aiming the doe kids ears now.. She's now happy about it!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

So dummy me... I dipped a wash clothe in cold water and put in on the doe kids ears them dipped it and did it again and so on. Then I brought the buck kid in and realized it said RUN cold water over it. So I ran cold water over the bucks ears but I already out the jelly and socks on the doe kids ears I figured it would be useless to take the socks of and try to get the jelly off and redo it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh well, it's ok as long as they were wet. Just dry them really good afterwards so the water doesn't freeze back on when they're outside. Then put them out with the heat lamp and fingers crossed their ears heal up!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The socks have been on for about an hour and haven't been pulled off! That's a record lol I tried wrapping the last set and it lasted for maybe 2 minutes.


----------

